# Duncan vomitted this morning...



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

He was up like 5 am and was making a weird noise,kind of like when a cat needs to cough up a fur ball.Well after this he vomitted,I guess what was bile since there wasn't any undigested material in it.It was very little,maybe a teaspoonful,but then he went out and went back to sleep and is acting normally.
Should I be concerned?Did he maybe get too many treats or too much food?
THanks a bunch all.
Dot


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Awww, poor Duncan. It has happened to Oreo when he has gone a long time without eating. I have found giving him a biscuit helped Oreo until the morning. If Duncan is acting just fine it could have been him feeling icky from having an empty stomach for too long. :grouphug:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Dot,

This same exact thing has happend to Beamer 3 times in the past 5.5 months since we have had him. (I cannot belive its been that long!?!?!)

Weird coughing noise followed by some bile liquid coming up always in the early morning. From what I've seen on this board, its cause by a very empty stomach. Beamer has always been excellent after the vomitting.

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I would suggest doing what Helen mentioned and giving Duncan something to eat before bed or late at night. I always brush Kubrick at night so he gets some treats before bed and he doesn't sleep on an empty stomach.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

I am going to be baking those wonderful cookies Kara posted and will be giving Oreo one of those nightly. I usually brush him or comb him in the evenings, and like Lina, I give Oreo a nice treat afterwards for being such a good boy.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

How often do you feed Beamer and Duncan? I feed Bogart at 7am and 6pm. If he vomits it's usually one of two reasons. He's gulped his food down and drank lots of water right away. He'll vomit and up comes all his food. He will also vomit when he eats grass.

Brando gets feed at 7am, 1pm, 6pm up until he's 6 months.

If you take them out before going to bed maybe they are eating something outside?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer gets fed 2 times a day. Dinner is at 6:30 usually. 
He gulps down his raw food like its going out of style! (He has never puked from eating to fast) Although, if you pick him up right after eating, you would think he's going to hurl all over the place, with his stomach making funny noises.. lol

We get up at around 7:30, so thats a good 11 hours with out food. But he does get a couple small treats in the evening to. Only happend 3 times...

Ryan


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan gets fed at 7am and 6pm,and is always getting a treat of some kind during the day.
I though that maybe he chewed on one of pig snouts too much and maybe that caused it.
Once we fed him canned food and he vomitted,and we assumed he ate to much or it was too heavy.
I never would have thought it was because he was hungry.
Good to know.
I absolutely love this place.
Thanks all!!
Dot


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

dito on the empty stomache, django always throws up when he's got an empty belly. i always try to keep something in his belly throughout the day, he's not a big eater, maybe eats once a day if we are lucky. just make it a habit to give him a little something before bed time just to be on the safe side.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually I read somewhere that when feeding raw, dogs will sometimes vomit in the night. It has to do with small pieces of bone that aren't digested and end up getting vomited up.

Where's the place .... ahh here it is... go to number 33).
http://www.tolldenfarms.ca/faqs.htm#33


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Awww poor duncan. Jasper used to vomit bile on an empty stomach too. But sometimes they just either get into something and don't feel well. As my vet said "puppies throw up !" If Duncan is back to normal I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

It hasn't happened in a while, but Shelby is the one that sometimes vomits in the morning. Just bile, nothing else.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

That is good to know about the raw, but for a few weeks now we have reverted to the kibble - Oreo has gone back to his pickiness, so I would have nothing to do with it and we are back on Fromm's. The Bile has happened even with kibble feeding, so in our case it was a really empty belly that made poor Oreo sick...


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Tessa has done this several times, vomited bile. Then she's fine and eats well the rest of the day. I would only worry if he wasn't eating or if he was feeling puny and lethargic.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry he's sick 

The only time we've had pukeys is after she eats ANYthing with seafood in it...even a tiny morsel of salmon flavored kibble comes up. But I know some dogs get pukey even if they run too hard, etc.

Hope he's on the mend! :kiss:

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys will throw up on occasion, and it's usually because they ate grass! I think they are part cow....havacows.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

dotndani said:


> He was up like 5 am and was making a weird noise,kind of like when a cat needs to cough up a fur ball.Well after this he vomitted,I guess what was bile since there wasn't any undigested material in it.It was very little,maybe a teaspoonful,but then he went out and went back to sleep and is acting normally.
> Should I be concerned?Did he maybe get too many treats or too much food?
> THanks a bunch all.
> Dot


Hi,

My two Hav's have had a tendancy to vomit (bile) and eat grass. My vet said that it was ok to give them a Peptid AC (the small ones..and not the max strength or big chewable ones). I also have gone thru the grass eating stage and have tried to trouble shoot 1. Why they tend to throw up and 2. Why they eat grass so much. Well, I was keeping a close eye on them and found that they lick their feet alot (ingest hair) and have gotten upset stomacks over some treats or bisquits. I just found a product that I have been giving them everyday called OptaGest (and I know some others have heard me say this in other threads) and I swear it works great for stomack upsets and the fur licking, grass eating habit. I also fall back on Peptid's, as Sophie got into some mayo I had dropped on the floor.

I used to panic, but now just make sure that there is no blood, runny stools , lack of appetite or refusal to drink water... (that would be Vet time!)

BTW...I give the Optagest to them everyday, usually in the morning, as it will make them want to poo soon after (which may be good for those who want their dogs to go at night)


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Biscuit does this on a regular basis about once a month. Early AM. Only bile. He seems tired afterwards, but then rebounds. To be cautious, I always feed him boiled rice and chicken that day, til his stomach settles.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> Biscuit does this on a regular basis about once a month. Early AM. Only bile. He seems tired afterwards, but then rebounds. To be cautious, I always feed him boiled rice and chicken that day, til his stomach settles.


I'm telling you guys..Peptid AC works wonders!!!

My friend's Hav who has IBS (Irratable Bowel Syndrom) would not eat for an entire day. I was dog sitting him and gave him a Peptid (per the Vet's approval of course) and within 10 minuets he started to eat... it really settles the stomack fast!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I will try that next time it happens. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2007)

Amy R. said:


> I will try that next time it happens. Thanks.


Let me klnow Amy, as I am sure you will be pleased:biggrin1:


----------

